# Neues Netzteil?



## Palabubble (30. Januar 2012)

Tag zusammen,

ich hab mir von nen paar Tagen ne neue CPU+Board geholt. (X4 975 + ASRock 970 Extreme 3).

Jetzt wollte ich des mal alles verbauen bzw. austauschen, aber ich denk es gibt jetz ein Problem mit meinem Netzteil.

Des Board hat ja neben dem 24-Pin noch nen 8-Pin Anschluss, mein Netzteil aber nur noch nen 4-Pin. Ich gehe jetz ma davon aus, dass deshalb ein neues ran muss.

Außerdem bin ich am überlegen gleich noch nen neues Gehäuse zu holen, wenn ich grad eh schon alles neu macht (Grafikkarte hab ich auch vor nem Monat erst erneuert). Bringt ein neues Gehäuse überhaupt was? Bessere Lüftung oder so, ich hab halt grad ein NoName Gehäuse genauso wie des Netzteil auch.

Im Moment siehts so aus:
X4 975 // ASRock 970 Extreme 3 // Radeon HD 6870 // 8Gb RAM 

Dazu bräuchte ich halt jetz ein passendes Netzteil und evtl. auch Gehäuse.

Gruß PalaBubble


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

Was für ein Netzteil hast Du denn? Man braucht nämlich den 8pin nicht unbedingt, das wäre nur bei sehr starken CPUs EVENTUELL nötig. 


Beim Gehäuse kann ein neues halt bessere Belüftung und damit auch leiseren Betrieb ermöglichen, und auch leichteres Ein/Ausbauen von Komponenten.


----------



## Palabubble (30. Januar 2012)

Grad hab ich noch des was da halt schon drin war, hab den PC damals als ganzes bei ARLT gekauft, müsste des MPT-5002P sein.

Um nochma auf s Gehäuse zu kommen, wenn ich da mal bissle rumsuch muss ich da auf irgendwas achten oder kann einfach eins nehmen was mir gefällt? Ein größeres wärglaub lngsam schon ziemlich geschickt, gerade bei den SATA anschlüssen is es ein extremes gefummel die da reinzukriegn.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

Also, Arlt als Hersteller kenn ich nicht - bei nem Markenhersteller würden aber 500-550W schon reichen. Ich selber hab ähnliche Komponenten (x4 965, Gigabyte 970A-UD3 Board, AMD 6870) und ein 7 Jahre altes Tagan mit 480W. 

Geeignete Netzteil sind zB 
http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/640421
http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/655091
http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/637257
http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/497459

oder mit abnehmbaren Anschlüssen 

http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/602347 
oder http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/497472


Beim Gehäuse: an sich kannst Du da nach Geschmack gehen, aber schau zB mal bei caseking.de nach, da gibt es oft sehr detaillierte BEschreibungen zu den Gehäusen. So ab 30€ gibt es brauchbare Gehäuse, und je mehr Du ausgibst, desto eher kannst Du halt auch Kabel leicht verlegen usw. - dazu muss das Gehäuse auch nciht mal ungewöhnlich groß sein.


----------



## Palabubble (30. Januar 2012)

Brauch ich denn überhaupt ein neues Netzteil? Weil du ja gesagt hast dass man den 8-Pin nicht zwingend braucht.

ICh weiß halt net ob des jetz von der Leistung noch reicht. Angegeben sind zwar 500W aber ich meine gelesen zu haben dass die NoName teile oft nicht des leisten was angegeben ist.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2012)

Kann man schwer beurteilen - Du kannst es ja einfach mal testen. Wenn der Strom nicht reicht, springt der PC nicht an oder würde bei hoher Last halt ausgehen.

vlt. bau mal die Sachen ins alte Gehäuse, Kabel verlegst Du halt provisorisch. Wenn das klappt, dann kannst Du das Geld für ein gehäuse ausgeben, ansonsten halt für ein Netzteil. Das windows, was Du da installierst, kannst Du ja so oder so dann weiterverwenden.


----------



## Palabubble (31. Januar 2012)

Ok dann wed ich es erstma so versuchen.

Eine Frage aber noch, was mach ich dann mit dem 8-Pin Anschluss auf dem Mainboard? bleibt der einfach frei oder steck ich einfach des 4-Pin Kabel da rein und 4 bleiben dann frei?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

Da kommt dann der 4pin-Stecker drauf, den kann man auch nur in einer einzigen Position draufstecken, da die Buchsen teils rund, teils eckig sind. Am besten schau schonmal VOR dem Baordeinbau, ob der Stecker auf die linke oder rechte Hälfte der 8pin-Buchse passt. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Buchse bei jedem Board gleichherum angeordnet ist, bei mir isses die rechte Hälfte.


----------



## Mad9000 (31. Januar 2012)

Bei Netzteile Schwöre ich auf Enermax.
Und kann die nur Emphelen der Kundenservice ist auf jedem fall ok wenn man ihn mal braucht.
Und die Qualität Ist Hervorragend.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Februar 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, wobei ich leider nicht in Besitz von einem bin. Die Enermax sind mit Seasonic die besten Netzteile überhaupt, haben aber auch ihren Preis.


----------

